# Sticky  Before posting, please read this first!!!!



## Anthony Reid

This area has been created where research/media people can post contact details for couples for projects they are working on.

To post a media / research request, you must first register as a member of our forums. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=admin;area=regcenter;sa=register
Please ensure you make it clear in your reason for joining that you are a journalist/researcher. If you do not do so, your account may be removed.

To protect our members from unwanted attention we ask you follow a few simple rules:

- You may only post in the Media section - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=53.0
- Please put as much detail about your request as you can. 
- Make it clear who you are working for/representing and what you need the information for. 
- Include your contact details so that members can contact you directly. 
- Do not PM (private message) or direct contact members in any way, unless they have contacted you to express and interest in helping you. You may only PM Site Management.

Sometimes requests are inappropriate, and therefore we have decided to approve posts manually. It will only take a short time for the approval process to complete. Please post your request as normal and members will see it once it is approved.

If any member of the media industry wishes to contact an administrator they can via the home page contact us section. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/index.php?option=com_contact&view=contact&id=1&Itemid=159

Kind Regards,
Tony


----------



## skye

These companies writing these articles make a lot of money selling OUR stories yet ive never heard of any of them making a contribution to the people who they are writting about.A donation from them would go a long way in helping these couples pay for their treatment.The exchange of a story for a possible life is a small price to them.


----------



## *Kim*

Hi Skye

I have to disagree. Some of the people who come on here do offer payment

I did a story with Bella and i recieved payment.

A couple of girls who have asked for help are just students, who are putting a project together.

I know some dont pay but then thats up to the individual who takes it up.

Love Kimx x x


----------



## Caz

FAO Media or researchers wishing to join FF. You must state *clearly* in your reason for joining that you are media or researcher. If you do not, your membership will be revoked.

Caz


----------



## x Kerrie x

Hi, 

My opinion is whether paid or not there is so much curiosity surrounding infertility & all the issues that surround it.. When you go through it like many of us have it's easy to forget we are the minority..

The media can help & complicate many things. But I'm sure they'd be sensitive in such cases like ours.. Well some I hope


----------



## Lee danielle

I think there needs to be more awareness on infertility and the devastating effects it has on people! England seems to be behind the times with Ivf! I have had so many more tests and thorough investigation fom Greece! And they have found some problems that england didn't find!!! Therefore more media awareness etc is crucial to improved tests etc

Big hugs to all xxx


----------

